# I’m Done! And This Time, I Mean It!



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

After 4.25 years and 4600 rides, it's time to drive off into the sunset.

My chariot is too old for my market and I have the good sense not to buy a newer one at these ever diminishing rates of earnings.

Hasta la vista, Uba


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Good luck! My "time" is vastly approaching as well.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Another soul has been liberated from the cesspool of rideshare.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Yam Digger said:


> View attachment 319613
> 
> 
> After 4.25 years and 4600 rides, it's time to drive off into the sunset.
> ...


So is that one of the final emails/messages after they've been telling you that your ride is too old to use anymore? When did the warnings begin and what are the terms for your market if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

swathdiver said:


> So is that one of the final emails/messages after they've been telling you that your ride is too old to use anymore? When did the warnings begin and what are the terms for your market if you don't mind my asking?


I actually requested them to delete my driver account.


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

Yam Digger said:


> I actually requested them to delete my driver account.


*gates of heaven flood open*


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> View attachment 319613
> 
> 
> After 4.25 years and 4600 rides, it's time to drive off into the sunset.
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Yam Digger said:


> View attachment 319613
> 
> 
> After 4.25 years and 4600 rides, it's time to drive off into the sunset.
> ...


Congrats, now the real life begins, this was another journey that had to come to an end and new exiting life is ahead. Good luck to you whatever you do. A while back, another member here said: "Uber/Lyft is a bridge, Not a home." Best is ahead. Enjoy.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> View attachment 319613
> 
> 
> After 4.25 years and 4600 rides, it's time to drive off into the sunset.
> ...


You'll be back.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> You'll be back.


Of course I'll be back&#8230;when earnings and treatment of drivers improve considerably. Until then, not happening.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Andy came to Shawshank in the summer of 1947.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Yam Digger said:


> Of course I'll be back&#8230;when earnings and treatment of drivers improve considerably


So...you're not coming back then :biggrin:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Michael1230nj said:


> Andy came to Shawshank in the summer of 1947.


And then........Andy crawled to freedom through five-hundred yards of shit smelling foulness I can't even imagine, or maybe I just don't want too. Five-Hundred yards... that's the length of five football fields, just shy of half a mile...

Yam Digger - A man who crawled through a river of shit and came out clean on the other side.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Brooks was here. So was Red. So was Yam Digger.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Michael1230nj said:


> Brooks was here. So was Red. So was Yam Digger.


I have no idea to this day what those two Italian ladies were singing about. Truth is, I don't want to know. Some things are better left unsaid. I'd like to think they were singing about something so beautiful, it can't expressed in words, and it makes your heart ache because of it. I tell you, those voices soared higher and farther than anybody in a grey place dares to dream. It was as if some beautiful bird had flapped into our drab little cage and made these walls dissolve away, and for the briefest of moments, every last Ant driving UberPool felt free.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Those of us who knew him speak of him often. Some birds feathers are too bright to be caged. I guess I just miss Yam Digger.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Dear Ants,

If you're reading this, you've gotten out. And if you've come this far, maybe you're willing to come a little further. You remember real life, don't you? I could use a good Ant to help me get my project on wheels. I'll keep an eye out for you and the chessboard ready.

Remember, Ants. Hope is a good thing, maybe the best of things, and no good thing ever dies. I will be hoping that this letter finds you, and finds you well. Your friend. 

Yam Digger.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Dear Ants,
> 
> If you're reading this, you've gotten out. And if you've come this far, maybe you're willing to come a little further. You remember real life, don't you? I could use a good Ant to help me get my project on wheels. I'll keep an eye out for you and the chessboard ready.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Lissetti, did you memorize the whole movie??


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Great movie!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Illini said:


> Lissetti, did you memorize the whole movie??


It's one of my favorites. That and Gladiator, which is my number one Fav...

"Strength and Honor."


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Yam Digger said:


> After 4.25 years and 4600 rides, it's time to drive off into the sunset.
> My chariot is too old for my market and I have the good sense not to buy a newer one at these ever diminishing rates of earnings.
> Hasta la vista, Uba


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I wasn’t there but I heard that Travis Kalanik cried like a baby. Dara had no intentions of going that way. I like to think that the last thing that went through his mind was “How did Yam Digger ever get the best of me”


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2019)

Yam Digger said:


> Of course I'll be back&#8230;when earnings and treatment of drivers improve considerably. Until then, not happening.


Please note that Uber won't let you reopen your driver's account if you requested to delete it from Uber.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Parole violation... I doubt they'll toss up any roadblocks for that. Not for an old Yam Digger like me.

I find I am so excited I can barely sit still or hold a thought in my head. I think it is the excitement only a free man can feel, a free man at the start of a long journey whose conclusion is uncertain...


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Everyone eventually wises up and gets out. Sorry it took you 4 1/2 years. Congrats and don't look. A year from now you will look back and thank them for doing you the favor of deactivating you. Lots of good jobs out there that pay real wages + benefits as opposed to the chump change that TNC offers their drivers.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I hope the Pacific is as blue as it appears in my dreams. I hope I can see my friend. Yam Digger.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

A red convertible rips along with Yam Digger at the wheel, cigar jutting from his grin, warm wind fluttering his tie.

Yam Digger, who crawled through a river of shit and came out clean on the other side. Yam Digger, headed for the Pacific....


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Uber won't let you reopen your driver's account if you requested to delete it from Uber.


That's fine with me. Even with the infusion of cash from the IPO, I can't see this river of shit still flowing through the half mile of sewers for more than two or three more years.

The rideshare industry is here to stay; that genie will not be going back into its bottle anytime soon. But I can't say the same thing for the company that started it all.

As an example: social media is here to stay; but MySpace, the granddaddy of all things social media is not even as much as a shadow of its former self.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Michael1230nj said:


> Andy came to Shawshank in the summer of 1947.


This is epic. Lol


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Fun thread.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

This is my last day driving for Uber, they can hire all the non speaking English roaches they want, too many pax’s are tired of drivers who can’t speak English and navigate with a GPS. 
I have never used Uber as a pax and never will.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Yam Digger said:


> View attachment 319613
> 
> 
> After 4.25 years and 4600 rides, it's time to drive off into the sunset.
> ...


Why are you being so obtuse?


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> And then........Andy crawled to freedom through five-hundred yards of shit smelling foulness I can't even imagine, or maybe I just don't want too. Five-Hundred yards... that's the length of five football fields, just shy of half a mile...
> 
> Yam Digger - A man who crawled through a river of shit and came out clean on the other side.


This whole thread must be submitted to some business news outlet to get them know a clear picture how drivers feel about this gig industry. Almost a jail where they can get out when they are completely useless to the society or do something crazy just like Yam Digger did. Lol.

By the way, i pulled the plug last year after almost 4.5 years.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Ubermcbc said:


> This whole thread must be submitted to some business news outlet to get them know a clear picture how drivers feel about this gig industry. Almost a jail where they can get out when they are completely useless to the society or do something crazy just like Yam Digger did. Lol.
> 
> By the way, i pulled the plug last year after almost 4.5 years.


Oh I'm sure the shills follow this section of UP.Net over any other section. My last day was February 9, 2019 after 2.75 years.

Today was Saturday, the money day in Ant world. It was a beautiful sunny day, and I spent it in my vegetable garden...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I drove for 4 years for Uber, I rather work at Walmart, at least I earn a realistic wage.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Why are you being so obtuse?


What's obtuse about my post?


peteyvavs said:


> I drove for 4 years for Uber, I rather work at Walmart, at least I earn a realistic wage.


And at least you won't be expected to pay for the expenses of your employment out of the meagre wages Wally-Mart pays.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Bancropcy for UBER and LYFT is coming, All big business people will be talking that they new it is coming but they did not tell us. They will lied to us as always. It is going to be, one of the biggest economic earthquake, in this contry,not only from financial perspective, which will be significant, but from perspective, how both companies operated their business.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Polomarko said:


> Bancropcy for UBER and LYFT is coming, All big business people will be talking that they new it is coming but they did not tell us. They will lied to us as always. It is going to be, one of the biggest economic earthquake, in this contry,not only from financial perspective, which will be significant, but from perspective, how both companies operated their business.


HOW I ENVISION IT ALL ENDING:
Someday (1?, 2?, 3 years? from now), the "cash outs" and/or weekly deposits to drivers will
not go through. It will be over! Totally insolvency! Count on your last payday (whenever that
happens, if you're still driving), to be suddenly, universally null and void.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Ping.Me.More said:


> HOW I ENVISION IT ALL ENDING:
> Someday (1?, 2?, 3 years? from now), the "cash outs" and/or weekly deposits to drivers will
> not go through. It will be over! Totally insolvency! Count on your last payday (whenever that
> happens, if you're still driving), to be suddenly, universally null and void.


I was told by @UberTaxPro to print out all your trip info/history in the app because if you get deactivated, you loose access to all that.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Yam Digger said:


> What's obtuse about my post?
> 
> And at least you won't be expected to pay for the expenses of your employment out of the meagre wages Wally-Mart pays.


It was joking.
Ya' know the line in the movie?


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

I guess it comes down to a simple choice - either get busy living or get busy dying.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Michael1230nj said:


> Andy came to Shawshank in the summer of 1947.


Brooks came in 1905 and out 1955...
1955 he found a rope and rest is history .


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I have no idea to this day what those two Italian ladies were singing about. Truth is, I don't want to know. Some things are better left unsaid. I'd like to think they were singing about something so beautiful, it can't expressed in words, and it makes your heart ache because of it. I tell you, those voices soared higher and farther than anybody in a grey place dares to dream. It was as if some beautiful bird had flapped into our drab little cage and made these walls dissolve away, and for the briefest of moments, every last Ant driving UberPool felt free.


That was my favorite scene in that movie. With the music blaring out over the prison yard speakers. I loved the expression on all the prisoners faces.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Funny, I requested my Uber account be marked for deletion. About four months later, when I decided to start with Uber, they just "reactivated" my old account. It caused a bit of confusion, and concern that they retained that data after I requested deletion.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> And then........Andy crawled to freedom through five-hundred yards of shit smelling foulness I can't even imagine, or maybe I just don't want too. Five-Hundred yards... that's the length of five football fields, just shy of half a mile...
> 
> Yam Digger - A man who crawled through a river of shit and came out clean on the other side.


LMAO


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Peter Vann said:


> I guess it comes down to a simple choice - either get busy living or get busy dying.


Yup. That's a good way of putting it. 


welikecamping said:


> Funny, I requested my Uber account be marked for deletion. About four months later, when I decided to start with Uber, they just "reactivated" my old account. It caused a bit of confusion, and concern that they retained that data after I requested deletion.


In the email they said they would retain some information to comply with the law and other admin stuff.

From the movie Apt Pupil:
"These things do not go away"


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

That Movie has some memorable lines. I guess because it was so well written. The language was rich and having that over-hanging narration was brilliant. Another reason I suspect so many of us recall the lines is that it seemed to be on constantly!


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Michael1230nj said:


> That Movie has some memorable lines. I guess because it was so well written. The language was rich and having that over-hanging narration was brilliant. Another reason I suspect so many of us recall the lines is that it seemed to be on constantly!


Pretty-much anything with Morgan Freeman is worthy of watching. Speaking of Freeman, you really haven't earned your PTC licence until you've watched Driving Miss Daisy.

You have certain A list actors, once they're in the movie, you know it's going to be good. Partly because they're such good actors, and partly because, they're so much in demand by directors, that they can afford to be picky and reject roles roles in movies they don't think audiences will get excited about.

Will Smith, Tom Hanks, Denzil Washington, Christian Bale, Mads Mikkelsen. You get the idea.


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

My3centsSuperbowl said:


> That was my favorite scene in that movie. With the music blaring out over the prison yard speakers. I loved the expression on all the prisoners faces.


Favorite scene - the roof top where they tar the roof and Andy bargains for them to get beers. "Do you trust your wife ?"


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> Funny, I requested my Uber account be marked for deletion. About four months later, when I decided to start with Uber, they just "reactivated" my old account. It caused a bit of confusion, and concern that they retained that data after I requested deletion.


You can checkout any time you want But you can never leave.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

*If you start a "I'm quitting" thread on UP, chances are good that you'll eventually be back. *


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Illini said:


> Lissetti, did you memorize the whole movie??


i did. favorite movie.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Greenfox said:


> i did. favorite movie.


Gladiator and the original JAWS are also my favorite movies, but those scripts don't work so well with this thread..

Unless.....?

"You're gonna need a bigger boat!"


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> View attachment 319613
> 
> 
> After 4.25 years and 4600 rides, it's time to drive off into the sunset.
> ...


The only problem you'll have now is that you won't see your Tax statement unless Uber mails it to you. You won't be able to login for your Tax statement.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> The only problem you'll have now is that you won't see your Tax statement unless Uber mails it to you. You won't be able to login for your Tax statement.


The so-called "tax statement" that Uber gave us, was useless. I still had to calculate my own profit and expenses based on my daily rideshare mileage and earnings.


----------

